# My Guns: Rebuild or Replace



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I acquired a few older used guns with the 495 sprayer I picked up this week. I am curious if I should rebuild them or replace them. All three seem to be older models. 

Graco 220955 -Old Contractor Series I believe
Graco 246434 -Contractor II
Titan LX80 - Old black handle version. 

I will use the setup for interior repaints and some trim and doors. I know everyone has the preference with guns and tip selection, but wondered if anyone has input on these guns. 

If I should replace them, can you offer a suggestion for a decent mid range gun?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

A rebuild kit will run you half of a brand new one. Bedford will have a near equal kit for 20% less. If you have a bench vise, I would recommend learning to rebuild them yourself. If you are going to pay a paint store to put in a new kit, might as well buy a new one.

G-10's are the standard for a quality gun at a good price. Contractor guns are a higher quality housing but will run you more.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

As Mike said, it's VERY easy to replace the repair kit in these guns, and Bedford has all the kits. :thumbsup:

Graco Contractor Gun Kit - Bedford kit part number 20-1502
Graco Contractor II Gun Kit - Bedford kit part number 20-2701
Titan LX-80 Gun Kit - Bedford kit part number 20-2095

I keep all of these in stock in all of my stores. It only takes a few minutes to replace the kit, and then your guns will perform good as new. It takes longer to clean the gun than install the kit. 

Search online for "Bedford 20-1502" and you will find some pretty good prices from various websites or on eBay, or you should be able to pick them up at your local spray shop if you are in a hurry.


----------



## darrpreb00 (Aug 31, 2008)

My commercial sherwin store has a kit with a contractor 2 gun, whip, tip, hose for 150. I just bought 3 and saved my old guns to use on my commercial sprayer. Im going to hook up 3 to it. Dont know if I will need it but,just in case!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

darrpreb00 said:


> My commercial sherwin store has a kit with a contractor 2 gun, whip, tip, hose for 150. I just bought 3 and saved my old guns to use on my commercial sprayer. Im going to hook up 3 to it. Dont know if I will need it but,just in case!


 Wheres that store? I need new guns and lines.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

darrpreb00 said:


> My commercial sherwin store has a kit with a contractor 2 gun, whip, tip, hose for 150. I just bought 3 and saved my old guns to use on my commercial sprayer. Im going to hook up 3 to it. Dont know if I will need it but,just in case!


That's a great deal right there. I need to double our gun and hose purchase since the Titan 700 has 2 hoses and guns.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Ya the contractor 2 guns were $219.00 without the hose.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

darrpreb00 said:


> My commercial sherwin store has a kit with a contractor 2 gun, whip, tip, hose for 150. I just bought 3 and saved my old guns to use on my commercial sprayer. Im going to hook up 3 to it. Dont know if I will need it but,just in case!


Were they separate items or a kit in a box? 

Happen to have the item number from your invoice?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Um, I would definitely not run the Contractor II. In fact, just send it it me to ensure proper disposal. (PM for address).


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

When I repaired power tools the cutoff price was 50% cost of a new tool, parts + labor, warranted a call to the customer to decide to get a new one. More often than not it wasn't worth it unless it was a simple fix with an expensive part and the rest of the tool was in good shape or that particular model wasn't available any longer and he liked using that tool.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

Exclusive of cleaning the gun, replacing a gun needle and diffuser can be done in just a few minutes with a scew driver and adjustable wrench. You do not have to be real handy to make your gun perform as good as new. All of the above pictured Bedford repair kits can be purchased from a number of sources on the internet for about $45 or less.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

That settles it, I guess I will rebuild them. I just wanted to make sure it was worth the effort, considering they are older units.


----------



## SprayRepairGuy (Jan 15, 2014)

If you go to eBay and search for "Bedford" and the Bedford kit part number you'll find the following:

---------------------------------------

Bedford Contractor Gun Repair Kit 20-1502 - $43.99 

Contractor Gun Manual

---------------------------------------

Bedford Contractor II Gun Repair Kit 20-2701 - $43.99 

Contractor II Gun Manual

---------------------------------------

Bedford LX-80 Gun Repair Kit 20-2095 - $44.99 

LX80 Gun Manual

---------------------------------------

The paint on the outside of the gun has nothing to do with it's performance. Put in a quality tip and an new gun kit and the 10 year old gun will operate as good as a new one. 

Clean the gun and it will look as good as a new one. :thumbsup:


----------

